# Vieja pics



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, just scored a huge deal today, picked up a 6" Vieja for a measely 20 bux, its a little underfed and was sold to me as a synspilum, i dont think it is a pure synspilum, my guess is a hybrid or maybe a hartwegi. but either way, i like him and here it is.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

k, here are some pics taken with the flash, need your opinions on this fish, HYBRID OR PURE? lol


















also from the first pic, does it look like its caudal peduncle is partly deformed that causes the tail to look like its point upward? or is it just me?


----------



## Big Den (Apr 5, 2008)

As you say, its a little bit underfed, and a bit bashed up. Its not a hartwegi though, I would say that its a synspilum or bifsciatum. Wait a while, let it settle and post some more pics. Whatever, you got a good buy there.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks like a faded underfed, bashed up synspilum.... unfortunately I see bashed up fish way too often...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

so you guys do think it is a Syn??? i didnt think so cuz it is blue, not yellow or orange, i hope it is a syn, as they get a massive kok (nuchal hump) heehehe, ill post pics later for you all.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow, where did you get it?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Gage, KOK is a term only used when refering to flowerhorns, nutchal hump is the correct terminology  :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

shef said:


> Wow, where did you get it?


hey shef, i got it from nestors, he has 2 more hehe

TFG, im well aware that its a flowerhorn term, but it is a habit to call it that now.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes, I saw those guys there a while back, I guess he came down in price, he wanted alot more than that when I was looking at them.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

really? they cost 25 bux now, and he gave it to me for 20, i dunno why, but he didnt have a price on the tank, so be careful, he likes to play around with prices, this time he was only goin to charge me 20 bux for the RD to, but instead of 40 for a female parrot he wanted 75 this time LOL.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah, I know, he's all over the place with prices which it too bad because he usually has some pretty nice fish! I haven't been there since I got my female dempsey from him and she's quite a looker! :lol:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I always thought of these fish as the vampires of fish. They just look dark and pretty at the same time. Pretty fish indead.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx guys, and shef, just go back there once a week and ask him the price LOL.


----------

